# My take on the Kim Kardashian look!



## Morsel (Mar 7, 2008)

I was inspired by all the fotds of this look and decided to try it out for myself!
Enjoy!

*What I used:*
Eyes
Smoking eyes quad
Crystal Avalanche e/s
Plush lash
Sephora liquid liner
Graphblack technakohl liner
Untitled paint
UDPP

Lips
Siss l/s
C-Thru lipglass

Face
Prep+prime 
Studio Fix NC30
Sunspill blush












With some photoshop..


----------



## Kalico (Mar 7, 2008)

I LOVE it!! Gorgeous!


----------



## zabbazooey (Mar 7, 2008)

I LOVE THIS!!! TUT, please?


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 7, 2008)

Your eyes are freakin' gorgeous!  This is sooo hot!  Your skin looks amazing!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 7, 2008)

i agree.. PLEASE make a tut for this, its amazing!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yay!  More Seattlites! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look killer!  I love those lashes.


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 7, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## starletkiss (Mar 7, 2008)

Good call on the kim kardashian thing. yes this is vvvvvvvvery her. good job!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow...simply stunning!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 7, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 7, 2008)

You hit it right on the nail! Simply gorgeous

O and what kind of falsies did you use for this look?


----------



## damsel (Mar 7, 2008)

very cute! love the lips


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 7, 2008)

Stunning look!  I would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a tutorial too..puulleeezzee!


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 7, 2008)

I love it! So pretty!


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 7, 2008)

Beautiful mama! Love your eyes. You look seductive.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 7, 2008)

*~*Loves it!!!!*~*


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 7, 2008)

KK ain't got nothin on you! mmmkay


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 7, 2008)

you have gorgeous eyes!!!


----------



## deven.marie (Mar 7, 2008)

aah!! you're so cute! and you're from seattle, im just moved outta tacoma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love this and you're sooo gorgeous. im jealous..


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Yay!  More Seattlites! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look killer!  I love those lashes._

 
I am glad to see more Seattle girls on here as well!  Great job!


----------



## nunu (Mar 7, 2008)

you look stunning!


----------



## Flammable (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice contacts! You look great. You even have the Kim K sultry pose down.


----------



## Morsel (Mar 8, 2008)

I actually don't wear contacts lol. But thanks for the compliment!


----------



## nikki (Mar 8, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!  Tut please!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 8, 2008)

hot! very pretty


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 8, 2008)

so freakin hawt!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Mar 8, 2008)

this is soooo gorgeous!!!...i love those lashes!! what kind are they???


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 8, 2008)

you look so gorgeous!
im extremly jealous and now im wanting to try out this look


----------



## sass000 (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, very pretty!


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 8, 2008)

Hot. Please tell me those are not your real lashes? if they are i am jealous!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 8, 2008)

Total hotness!!!


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 8, 2008)

I love the look and ditto on the lashes!


----------



## angeluv009 (Mar 10, 2008)

Girl, your wAAAAaayyYYyyYy better than Kim K! Those eyes are killer! and i agree tutorial please. This look frikin rocks!!
And I'm sure your aware of this but if your wearing that shirt and bra combo outside, watch out cause i can kinda see your bra.... no offense, i would want someone to tell me, that's just the kinda person i am.


----------



## Schnurbseltini (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW, that looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Chastity (Mar 10, 2008)

You're stunning. Your eyes look great!


----------



## Trista (Mar 10, 2008)

Gorgeous! Lovin those lashes.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 10, 2008)

This looks hot!


----------



## NYDoll88 (Mar 10, 2008)

Wowwwww. Your makeup looks absolutely PERFECT and you are so gorgeous. You're really talented! I love love love love love your hair too. I'm so jealous!


----------



## Pariah (Mar 10, 2008)

That looks awesome! I love it! And I agree with all the other requests...tut, please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been wanting the Kim Kardashian eyeshadow look for awhile!


----------



## Morsel (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey ladies, thanks for all the compliments! Sorry I didn't mention befor but those aren't my real lashes and I actually got them from a little store called Daiso Japan.


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 16, 2008)

u look gorgeous!!


----------



## clamster (Mar 16, 2008)

HOT!!! u need to do a tut! looks awesome. i like ur hair to!


----------



## astronaut (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i agree.. PLEASE make a tut for this, its amazing!_

 
Another vote for a tut! 

Woooowwwww


----------



## Pei (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks really beautiful with the lip colour~


----------



## jilliandanica (Mar 17, 2008)

this look is pure sex. your eyes are like 10x better than kim!


----------



## angeluv009 (Mar 17, 2008)

Just gonna say that I love this look again, cause i'm browsing and i was like woahhhhh this look is super amazing! i think in part cause your eyes are RIDICULOUS!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 17, 2008)

This is amazingly gorgeous. You did a GREAT job. It all looks perfect. You did a really good job capturing the pretty, glowy skin, too.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the way u did this...its kim all the way


----------



## 1QTPie (Mar 18, 2008)

You have GORGEOUS eyes!!


----------



## IBleedMAC (Mar 18, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm so sad...I can't see the pictures...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  maybe it's my machine...  I'm sure it's beautiful though.  hopefully it will be better tomorrow...I'll keep an eye on it.

KK


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Mar 23, 2008)

At last I can see these pics!!  Stunning
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Add me to the list that would love to see a tutorial on this.  Pretty please?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I added this b/c I thought it was cute).

KK


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 23, 2008)

Woman...you are a _scandal!!!_





I'm speechless...I don't even know what to say! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All I can really muster is....
....Poor Miss K hasn't got a thing on you! 

You hear me? Not a damn thing!

Thank You for posting, this is why I'm addicted to this forum!


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 23, 2008)

I love this!! Do a TUT please!!


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 23, 2008)

this is HOT! i loveee ittt


----------



## -Merel. (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow! Looks great, you look even better than Kim herself!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 23, 2008)

your eyes and your makeup loooooks better than kim i agree with the girls who said that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love yours moooore

thanks for posting and tut pleeeeease


----------



## SamraLoved1 (Mar 23, 2008)

you look great!


----------



## Emmi (Mar 23, 2008)

I like this look!!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 23, 2008)

this is hot. i love those lashes.


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 24, 2008)

i agree with the tut!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 24, 2008)

wow ur DAMN GORGEOUS!!!!so envy!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 24, 2008)

woops double post :$


----------



## JULIA (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh hai gorgeous. I really dig this look on you, it's awesome.


----------



## xjoycex (Mar 24, 2008)

Love this look!


----------



## amethystangel (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow, you're hot!
Love your work, hope to see more!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay, so....when can we look forward to the tutorial? LOL!  You look AMAZING!  Excellent.


----------



## Brittni (Mar 26, 2008)

you have super pretty eyes...you're lucky to have long lashes on the bottom!


----------



## kitten (Mar 26, 2008)

can you say...amazing?! :O


----------



## KristineEL (Mar 26, 2008)

Kim who?!!!!  You look way better!!!!  Would *love* a tut!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 26, 2008)

I love your job !!! I want tut !!!


----------



## az* (Mar 27, 2008)

Gasp!

Breathtaking!!


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, tutorial please


----------



## always.27 (Mar 27, 2008)

wow! tut pleeeaasee!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 15, 2008)

okeyyy that is hottt


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Apr 15, 2008)

u recreated the look and it u look better than kim so Hi5


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Apr 15, 2008)

hot!! love this look! u hav gorgeous eyes btw


----------



## Morsel (Apr 21, 2008)

You guys are so friggin awesome. Thank you for all the awesome feedback. I promise as soon as I have some free time I will work on a tutorial.


----------



## Astroglidealyss (Apr 22, 2008)

omg you are so secksiii!


----------



## misstanya15 (Jul 9, 2008)

great look! i just wanted to know what colors I could substitute for the smoking eyes quad because I don't think it's available anymore. 

Thanks<3


----------



## cre8_yourself (Jul 9, 2008)

you look gawgeous!.. what photoshop is that??


----------



## Geraldine (Jul 9, 2008)

So perfect!!

and you are so gorgeus! 

Yes please, post the tut.


----------



## hooxxknew (Jul 9, 2008)

i love this look. I'd also love a tut for this look! gorgeous!!!


----------



## fairytale22 (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG that is freaking gorgeous.1


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 10, 2008)

gorgeous! I would love to see a tut of this look!!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats so frggin HOT ....


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nelyanaphonexia* 

 
_gorgeous! I would love to see a tut of this look!!!_

 
mee toooo


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 10, 2008)

way sexy


----------



## ling07 (Jul 10, 2008)

oh my GOD , you're gorgeous


----------



## impassioned (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh my god, loves it!!


----------



## natasha (Jul 10, 2008)

lovely look...amazing eyes!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 10, 2008)

so gorgeous!!


----------



## susannef (Jul 10, 2008)

oh my! this looks super hot!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 10, 2008)

this look is super hot...and another vote for a tut on this....please and thank you


----------



## Taj (Jul 10, 2008)

sexy !


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 10, 2008)

that looks hot


----------



## emma_lo211 (Jul 10, 2008)

Very hot!! I love it!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Jul 10, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## imatocophobic (Jul 10, 2008)

this is so gorgeouuus.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jul 10, 2008)

it looks awesome, your soo gorgeous!


----------



## amethystangel (Jul 11, 2008)

That is so sooo HOT, you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## meganrose55 (Jul 22, 2008)

I really love this! Beautiful..


----------



## aimee (Jul 22, 2008)

absolutely stunning
well you got the perfect shaped eyes for this look


----------



## yonkersbarbie (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey =]
what eyelashes are you using?
&& which color is on ur brow bone.

thnx in advance


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 18, 2008)

wow...i love it! you look gorgeous!!


----------



## ceci (Sep 24, 2008)

your skin is flawless!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 24, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Sep 24, 2008)

tut please!! gorgeous look!!


----------



## dcmo (Sep 24, 2008)

You are stunning girl! You did an amazing job. Can I add my request for a tut please?


----------



## Patricia (Sep 24, 2008)

love this!


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 25, 2008)

looks so much sexier then kims version


----------



## nafster (Sep 25, 2008)

wow really hott!!


----------



## TDoll (Sep 25, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Sep 25, 2008)

this look is gorgeous please do a tutorial


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 25, 2008)

this is gorgeousss, you have beautiful eyes!
x


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 25, 2008)

Holy wow - this look is SMOKIN HOT!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 26, 2008)

gorgeous, hot, beautiful.  love it.


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Sep 26, 2008)

good job !


----------



## IbisCaraib (Sep 26, 2008)

i love it. It looks hot!


----------



## zerin (Sep 27, 2008)

whoaa! 
sexy look! love it


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Sep 30, 2008)

so sexy


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 13, 2008)

wow! love the eye makeup!


----------



## MakeupPlay (May 24, 2012)

I totally like (Morsel's) this look !!!


----------



## joanita (Jun 13, 2012)

love it!


----------



## fintia (Jun 14, 2012)

really nice!


----------



## Beauty911 (Oct 3, 2012)

you nailed the look!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 4, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## JaneHorror (Oct 4, 2012)

Gorgeous look, you have such pretty eyes!!


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 5, 2012)

Gorgeouss..!! I must say you look bettr then Kim!!


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

pretty


----------

